
Open source software in quantum computing - jonbaer
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0208561
======
NextHendrix
"Experimental quantum computing is still a relatively new discipline and
comparable to the early days of classical computers in the 1950s."

This is one of the most interesting aspects of the current state of quantum
computing. For anybody who 'wishes they were there' in the early days of
classical computer development, whether it be Bletchley Park or Bell Labs,
this is as good a chance as any to be one of the pioneers.

Anyone interested in the nitty gritty should brush up on their maths skills
and pick up a copy of the excellent "Quantum Computing: A Gentle Introduction"
by Eleanor Rieffel and Wolfgang Polak.

~~~
randomsearch
Agree with the book recommendation.

Study linear algebra first!

~~~
richard_z
What is a recommended linear algebra text?

~~~
vtomole
This is enough:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https:/...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://cds.cern.ch/record/1522001/files/978-1-4614-6336-8_BookBackMatter.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjq-
pbKkbnfAhUSX60KHS1aDsEQFjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw3CnTVGZg78BVy_qp-KsNeE)

~~~
mdaniel
Otherwise known as:
[https://cds.cern.ch/record/1522001/files/978-1-4614-6336-8_B...](https://cds.cern.ch/record/1522001/files/978-1-4614-6336-8_BookBackMatter.pdf)

------
tbabej
One of the co-authors here. Never expected this to end up on HN! For people
interested in quatum computing and open source tools, we're also organizing a
quantum computing track at FOSDEM19 (February, Brussels) [1].

[1] [https://qosf.github.io/fosdem19/](https://qosf.github.io/fosdem19/)

~~~
vtomole
[https://qosf.org](https://qosf.org) from the paper is currently off-line.

~~~
tbabej
This is probably a DNS issue, that I noticed some time ago - using some DNS
servers, the qosf.org resolves to wrong IP (which we don't have in our zone at
all). If somebody has an idea where this might be coming from, I would be very
interested in hearing that.

The correct IP to, i.e. put into /etc/hosts as an workaround is:
169.55.161.194

EDIT: Actually, I might have fixed it. Let me know if you still can't access
the website.

~~~
IncRnd
Things look okay, now, to me.

[https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/qosf.org](https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/qosf.org)

